# 1969 Judge manual steering box color



## Trimuse (Aug 8, 2011)

I am doing a concourse restoration on my 69 Judge and I looking for information on the correct color for the manual steering box


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm no resto guy, but I believe it was natural (cast iron grey) and the end cover was natural aluminum.


----------

